# Please recommend me good music similar to ...



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

Bach's Wir Eilen Mit Schwachen. I'm a newbie to classical music, and while I'm not into heavy violin stuff, I enjoy the sound of the organ in this. I'm looking for similar stuff that has a nice melody to it and it should have good singing/vocals, that's important. I tried listening to a couple other "arias" but they do not have the energetic rich melody like this one has. I hope someone can recommend me some good stuff. Thank you.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Try some of Bach's many cantatas, Haydn's masses, Vivaldi's Gloria, and perhaps you might like my current favorite Monteverdi collection which is Teatro d'amore by Christina Pluhar and L'arpeggiata.


----------

